

Show HN: Privy Beta – Professional Marketing Tools for All - acmeyer9
http://privy.com/beta

======
acmeyer9
Hey everyone,

I am one of the developers over at Privy and we have been working on a new
beta product to get our marketing tools (previously only for brick and mortar
businesses) into everyone's hands. It'd be great if you could sign up, poke
around, use it for your own stuff, etc. and give us some feedback. It's also
free while we work on what our customers want, so no need to worry about
paying for anything!

Thanks!

